# SPEED world challenge



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

> Bill Auberlen returned to SCCA Pro Racing SPEED World Challenge Touring Car competition in style, shattering the Sebring qualifying record to take his second-career series pole position. Roger Foo and Mike Fitzgerald completed the top three.
> 
> Driving the No. 93 Turner Motorsports/H&R Springs BMW 325i, Auberlen turned a fastest lap of 2:26.701 (90.797mph), besting Pierre Kleinubing's 2002 record (2:30.288) by 3.413sec. Auberlen did not race in the SCCA SPEED World Challenge in 2002 after recording one win and one pole with the Turner team in 2001.


article


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Woohoo, Auberlin's going to kick butt this year! BTW, Mickey Miller of Bullet Performance in Orange County is racing this season too...he came in 28th. I just wish we didn't have to wait so long for SPEED to televise the races.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Agree. This is a very entertaining series to watch. Speed should give it a bit more priority. 

Sebring is tomorrow though, all day.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

> Bill Auberlen captured his second-career SCCA SPEED World Challenge Touring Car Championship victory in dominating fashion at Sebring International Raceway, leading flag-to-flag in his Turner Motorsport/H&R Springs BMW 325i. Brazil's Pierre Kleinubing and Roger Foo completed the top three.


http://speedtv.com


----------

